# FNL - week 9



## ronlane (Oct 31, 2015)

One more week and then the playoffs. Still working on getting credentials for the playoffs so hopefully that will come through and I'll get a few more weeks of shooting.

This weeks game was a lesson in persistence, I had to hang in there to get some images. It was the first time all year that I traveled to an out of town game and a new stadium that I have not shot. It was at the university field where I played college ball. It was nice to be back and the lighting wasn't bad at all.

1)



2)


3)


4)


5)


6)


----------



## ronlane (Nov 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice set again Ron.   
All my shots (I think you've seen some of them) are from the bleachers.  Part photographer, mostly dad.  I sat next to a guy on Friday and discussed some photography stuff.  I told him it would be nice to get shots on the field.  He told me most of the time just walk in with big camera and big lens and nobody would say anything.   Hmmmmmm


----------



## ronlane (Nov 2, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Nice set again Ron.
> All my shots (I think you've seen some of them) are from the bleachers.  Part photographer, mostly dad.  I sat next to a guy on Friday and discussed some photography stuff.  I told him it would be nice to get shots on the field.  He told me most of the time just walk in with big camera and big lens and nobody would say anything.   Hmmmmmm



That's pretty much true at places around here too, but I always like to do the right thing.


----------



## BillM (Nov 4, 2015)

And you'd have some serious explaining to do if someone ran into you and got injured. I started that way but kept my distance. Then I sent photos to my local high schools AD's, now I just shoot for that team. But I still keep my distance, I ain't as fast as i used to be lol


----------



## ronlane (Nov 4, 2015)

BillM said:


> And you'd have some serious explaining to do if someone ran into you and got injured. I started that way but kept my distance. Then I sent photos to my local high schools AD's, now I just shoot for that team. But I still keep my distance, I ain't as fast as i used to be lol



I have a media pass for one of the two teams I shoot for and the other, I know the Athletic Director/Head Coach, so there is no problems with either of them. I stay at the appropriate distance, and try to be aware of what is going on around me, so I don't get caught up in the action.

The issue that I have is that with play-offs it is the Secondary Association that runs and controls it, so I want to be sure that I have passes for those. It shouldn't be an issue, as I am trying to work through a local newspaper that I have become friends with.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ron, they all look great.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 4, 2015)

BillM said:


> And you'd have some serious explaining to do if someone ran into you and got injured. I started that way but kept my distance. Then I sent photos to my local high schools AD's, now I just shoot for that team. But I still keep my distance, I ain't as fast as i used to be lol



Yup, it's nice when you've played the sport and still understand preservation 35 years later.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks Scott.

Jaca, I hear you there, although it's been about 25 years since I last played (college).


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 4, 2015)

ronlane said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > And you'd have some serious explaining to do if someone ran into you and got injured. I started that way but kept my distance. Then I sent photos to my local high schools AD's, now I just shoot for that team. But I still keep my distance, I ain't as fast as i used to be lol
> ...



Yup - my former teammate & class of 81 alumi. is the AD at my high school.  Next year I can once again go back to my homecoming game.
Staying at a safe distance and being aware of surroundings should be easy for former players (head on a swivel - see the ball and your man - hoops reference).  Anyway, I was just mentioning it as a conversation I had with someone in the stands.  

Now that my sons team lost it's last game and will not go to CIF playoffs, I can be a neutral fan.  Planning on watching a local game Friday.  My bosses son plays for Tesoro HS; their only losses were to two perennial powerhouses (Mater Dei and Mission Viejo).  They will play against San Juan Hills whose QB is committed to Nebraska.  Nice to see 5 local area teams ranked in MaxPreps top 25 nationally.  High School Football Rankings - MaxPreps


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 4, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Thanks Scott.
> 
> Jaca, I hear you there, although it's been about 25 years since I last played (college).



You are not quite at old fart age


----------



## ronlane (Nov 4, 2015)

Nope I'm not but I can see it from here, lol.


----------



## BillM (Nov 4, 2015)

Careful Ron it sneaks up on you real fast lol


----------



## ronlane (Nov 4, 2015)

BillM said:


> Careful Ron it sneaks up on you real fast lol



Too late. I took fall portraits of my kids and my daughter done went and growed up on me. lol


----------

